# Florida My Series Race #5- Phoenix Raceway-Jacksonville, FL 5-09-2009



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Race #5 of the *2009 *My Series season is Saturday, May 9th at *Austin Latham's* Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida. The track will open at 8am.

There will be open practice from 8 Am to 8:30 AM, the from 8:30 AM to 9 AM there will be practice for Spec NASCAR only. Tech for Spec NASCAR will start at 9 AM and close at 9:30 AM. Half hour practice slots will be announced as the Mains finish.

Here's the running order for the classes:

Spec NASCAR - Amateur & Experienced Divisions
GTP- Amateur & Experienced Divisions
Open (or Expert) NASCAR
Box 12 (Spec and Box 12)

Each class is $15

Call Austin Latham at Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies (904) 642-1112 for information and reserve your pit space.

*For those racers that want to come up Friday before the race, Pit Fee for the day will be $10. The store will open at noon on Friday. One rule that will be enforced-if you leave the track to work on your car, your controller goes with you. This is so someone else can use the lane to practice.*


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Bump to the top, and as a reminder...as mentioned in the above post, the track opens at Noon on Friday for those that want to come in to get setup and get some practice. Check in with Austin at the front counter when you arrive.

Mike R


----------

